# Cavite - The Historic Capital of the Philippines



## Thatpopularguy (May 9, 2013)

Post pictures of Cavite here!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

good idea but where's the pix?


----------



## Thatpopularguy (May 9, 2013)

Corregidor Island

This work is in the public domain in the United States because it is a work prepared by an officer or employee of the United States Government as part of that person’s official duties under the terms of Title 17, Chapter 1, Section 105 of the US Code.










If you can't see it, here's the link: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3d/Corregidor_DN-ST-86-01667.JPEG

-----------------------------------------------------------------

SM City Dasmarinas, the largest shopping mall in the province.

By Mrbalubz on Wikipedia.










If you can't see it, here's the link: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d7/SM_City_Dasmariñas_2011.jpg

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Aguinaldo Shrine, the birthplace of Emilio Aguinaldo, the 1st President of the Philippines.

By Shubert Ciencia of Nueva Ecija, Philippines, on Flickr and Wikipedia.










If you can't see it, here's the link: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b8/Aguinaldo_Shrine_(Kawit,_Cavite).jpg

-----------------------------------------------------------------

PS, why can't I see the second photo?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Those two photos are way too big.


----------

